# Relaxing Music For Sleeping - Shocked



## Jack Power (Jul 25, 2021)

Hi there,

I am completely shocked how much this kind of music allows you to quickly de-stress and fall asleep.

This kind of music is amazing, it has real healing properties.

What do you think about it?
Have you also dealt with such music?
Did it help you learn, stress and fall asleep?

I am dropping a link to this song which helped me with my sleep problems


----------

